# SndVol32.exe Missing



## karen36

I have a problem with my speakers not working. My computer is giving me an error message that the SndVol32.exe file is missing and it says to go to Add/Remove Programs to install it but I get no where with doing that either. I bought a sound card and installed it to see if that would fix it and NO it didn't. I reloaded XP on the machine still nothing. I get system sounds but no stereo sounds thru my speakers. I tried going into the Device Manager and updating and still won't work. Can somebody PLeaaaaaase help me?

Karen36


----------



## Couriant

Welcome Karen36 

Have you searched for SndVol32.exe? It's a system application so it shouldn't have been deleted. You should find it in c:\Windows\system32 folder.

If you do not see the system32 folder, go to Tools > Folder Options. Then go to the View tab and make sure Show Hidden Files and Folders is selected.


----------



## Couriant

I'll do one better. I have attached the file here. Make sure you extract it in the C:\Windows\System32 directory.

You may need WinZip or WinRAR to extract it. Most of the time though Windows can do it.


----------



## karen36

Couriant said:


> Welcome Karen36
> 
> Have you searched for SndVol32.exe? It's a system application so it shouldn't have been deleted. You should find it in c:\Windows\system32 folder.
> 
> If you do not see the system32 folder, go to Tools > Folder Options. Then go to the View tab and make sure Show Hidden Files and Folders is selected.


Thank you for your help I did that and it came up one file when I did the search. But why, when I try to add the volume icon in my task bar, it giving me an error message saying it's missing?

Karen36


----------



## Couriant

i'm not too sure what you mean by adding the volume icon in my taskbar.


----------



## MysticEyes

Couriant said:


> i'm not too sure what you mean by adding the volume icon in my taskbar.


In Control Panel-> Sounds and Audio Devices there is a box to tick 'Add volume icon in the Task Bar'.

@karen36

MICROSOFT SOLUTION

To resolve this issue, extract a new copy of Sndvol32.exe from the Windows XP compact disc to the system_root\System32 folder on your computer's hard disk.

To do this, follow these steps:

1. Insert the Windows XP CD-ROM into your computer's CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive. Press and hold down the SHIFT key as you insert the CD-ROM to prevent it from starting automatically.
2. Click Start, and then click Run.
3. In the Open box, type cmd, and then click OK.
4. Type the following lines at the command prompt, pressing ENTER after each line, where CD-ROM drive is the drive letter of the computer's CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive that contains the Windows XP CD-ROM, and system_root is the path and folder name where the Windows system files are located (generally C:\Windows):
CD-ROM drive:
cd i386
expand sndvol32.ex_ system_root\system32\sndvol32.exe

Or:

Quick Mixer Size 154 kB Win 9x/NT/ME/2000/XP

Quick Mixer 1.8.3 (last freeware version) is a tray-agent alternative to the Windows Volume Control (SNDVOL32.EXE). Quick Mixer is re-sizeable and has many settings which affect the way it looks and acts. Quick Mixer is a great replacement for that little yellow speaker icon that may now be in your tray! Quick Mixer controls Main-Volume, Main-Treble, Main-Bass and up-to 16 playback audio sources! Quick Mixer gives you access to every available playback mute on your sound-card. Quick Mixer gives you access to the first on/off check under Advanced, Other Controls. Quick Mixer allows you to create 10 audio profiles and optionally starts up with a default profile. Quick Mixer has full install support and un-installs through the Control Panel.

http://www.angelfire.com/oh4/quickmixer/quick.htm

Note I have no experience withh this app.


----------



## OUTBACKOZ

:up: Thank You - Couriant For Putting Up The Sound Volume Exe File.
It Extracted - Beautifully And Everything Is Back As It Should Be.
It Is My Daughter's Computer And I Was Really Stressed Out About Not Being Able To Get The Volume Control And Mixer Back - Which I Had Obviously Messed Up.
I Can Now Rest Easy.
Many Many Thanks..


----------



## jamayzing

Couriant / Tidus4yuna

I just wanted to say Thank You Very Much.
All the extractions from my xp discs were not 
working for some reason so I really appreciate it. :j 

:jaymes 
:up:


----------



## Couriant

anytime


----------



## roborg5000

Hey thanks! This fix works for x64 as well!


----------



## franco342

thanks for the fix ... been googling for days till I found this link


----------



## Couriant

Shiny  Glad to be of service.


----------



## rogerp

Hi, Have just registered in order to say thanks - my Volume Control got blackholed, Volume disappeared from Control Panel etc... but dl the file from your link and am now one happy bunny - many many thanks. Roger:up:


----------



## MysticEyes

rogerp said:


> Hi, Have just registered in order to say thanks - my Volume Control got blackholed, Volume disappeared from Control Panel etc... but dl the file from your link and am now one happy bunny - many many thanks. Roger:up:


Just goes to show how a search will usually find a solution.


----------



## Antsoup

Thanks from me, too! 
This was getting very frustrating (this pc is moodier than I am, for cryin out loud!), and you saved the day by posting the file here. Much appreciated.


----------



## Couriant

nice


----------



## jimaearl

Thanks Couriant from me too. I was having problems finding my SndVol32 file, but after reading your advice and unzipping your file and putting it in my System32 folder, everything is working normally. I hope. Thanks again.:up:


----------



## jimaearl

Couriant said:


> I'll do one better. I have attached the file here. Make sure you extract it in the C:\Windows\System32 directory.
> 
> You may need WinZip or WinRAR to extract it. Most of the time though Windows can do it.


Thanks Couriant. I also was having trouble with my sound, but after reading your advic, unzipping and putting SndVol32 into my Sys 32 folder everything seem good. Thanks again :up:


----------



## jimaearl

Couriant said:


> I'll do one better. I have attached the file here. Make sure you extract it in the C:\Windows\System32 directory.
> 
> You may need WinZip or WinRAR to extract it. Most of the time though Windows can do it.


Thanks Couriant. I also was having trouble with my sound, but after reading your advice, unzipping and putting SndVol32 into my Sys 32 folder everything seem good. Thanks again :up:


----------



## Jon Chappell

Thanks, Couriant. I too had the same problem with that deleted Sndvol32.exe file, and your attachment and instructions fixed it most expeditiously.

I work with audio a lot, and would never delete this file voluntarily, so the question becomes: Why do so many people need to replace this file? Why does it go missing so often?

Thanks again,

Jon


----------



## Couriant

Possibly from spyware.


----------



## Jon Chappell

Really? Why would spyware choose _that _file to delete?

Sounds like a pretty a destructive change for spyware to me. I thought spyware would be more insidious, more host-friendly. Does the sndvol32.exe file make an especially good target? I mean, deleting it doesn't appear either very malicious or benign, so what's the point?

Would spyware replace it with a similarly-functioning app. that would promote its agenda?

Curious. ...


----------



## Couriant

people like to mess other people around 

I think it's more annoyance than anything.

Oh I meant malware/virus, not spyware.


----------



## voyager39

Thanks from me too Couriant. Like you said, one likes to mess around and this time you saved the day!
One additional thing I had to do besides extracting the Zip file to System 32 was that I had to go to the Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs and then browse to select the sndvol32.exe file. 
Maybe had I restarted the comp it would have achieved the same result but I think I had deleted (destroyed!) some entries from the registry


----------



## nvcap1

I downloaded the file extracted when i put it into the system32 folder and then I can get a volume control to open if I run the program but I still get the error msg when i try to place the icon on the try and other than controlling the systems volumes no other volumes are affected. I did a couple of system restores earlier in the day and now the only restore date is today. I am computer illiterate so I would appreciate all the help I can get.

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## alicebeckam

thank you very much couriant...
I really needed help in returning the sound to my poor computer.
It has been mute for 1 year already.
Oh well it's noisy again because of you.
Thanks a bunch!!!
I registered just in order for me to reply to you.
.


----------



## Couriant

I seem to have that effect on people 

Good luck with your sound


----------



## fisherman7

Many thanks from me too, very handy information. 
All the best for a happy and successful 2008!


----------



## reidy100

Couriant said:


> I'll do one better. I have attached the file here. Make sure you extract it in the C:\Windows\System32 directory.
> 
> You may need WinZip or WinRAR to extract it. Most of the time though Windows can do it.


Worked for me too!! top man


----------



## CHaTRaSCaL

ok i tried to extract but all it gave me is the sound panel... my sounds and audio device properties in my control panel still say unable to execute sndvol32.exe. I dont see a folder in my windows folder for this. Should I make one?


----------



## Couriant

If you do not see the System32 folder, go to Tools > Folder Options. Under the View tab, make sure that Show Hidden Files and Folders is selected. After Applying and OKing the change you should be able to see the folder.


----------



## CHaTRaSCaL

after seeing hidden files, its now there... 
I'm getting an error that windows is unable to execute sndvol32.exe any suggestions?


----------



## Couriant

did you put the file I have posted into the system32 folder?


----------



## CHaTRaSCaL

I sure did.... Control panel shows sounds and audio devices. Will not place my volume icon in my task bar because it's telling me it can be placed because the volume control program has not been installed. Nothing on the audio tab and the voice tab works


----------



## Earth-Lover

I had the same problem as CHaTRaSCaL, i.e., after downloading the zip and opening it in System32, I still wasnt able to get the icon on the taskbar. I finally copied the unzipped file SndVol32.exe onto a floppy disc and renamed it Volume Control. Then I went to Add New Programs in the Control Panel, browsed to the floppy, clicked Programs as the Type of File (because Volume Control did not show up under Setup Programs) and opened it. When I returned to Sounds and Audio Devices in the Control Panel, I was finally able to check the box, Place volume icon in the task bar, and it worked! Thank you Couriant for the zipfile and advicethis really is the most helpful tech forum Ive visited. Ive been annoyed with this problem for over a year. :up:


----------



## CHaTRaSCaL

Thanks so much for that info.... I will let you know if I have success!!!!


----------



## CHaTRaSCaL

ok... earthlover thanks.. but THAT didnt work.... once i try to click on place volume icon in task bar, i get a message that says volume control program is not installed....


----------



## selftaopath

Thank you and especially Couriant. You helped me tremendously re: SndVol32.exe problems. I won't elaborate but my "little nightmare" is over. :up:
Keoki


----------



## AStarCalledHenry

Just joined Techguy to thank you Couriant! You help is working over years now! Have bookmarked TechGuys.


----------



## Jase007

Another who just joined techguy to thank you Couriant for this fix. Have been soundless for a loooong time until google hit brought this thread up.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Neal_Harrow

Still having trouble!

I have downloaded the SndVol32 file and copied it into my sytem32 folder.

I can now put the volume control in my taskbar but i still don't have any sound.

I have checked all the volume controls and i have tested the speakers (they work). I have also tried different programmes and i still can't hear anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## Neal_Harrow

could it be the filepath? 

Should it be sndvol32.exe or not?


----------



## luna60

Couriant, Count me as another person who joined primarily to say THANK YOU for your info and the file for the SndVol32 problem. I guess I've been lucky though compared to some of the other listers. My sound is fine, I just didn't have the file for some odd reason.
Thanks again. I certainly appreciate the assistance.


----------



## Couriant

Neal_Harrow said:


> could it be the filepath?
> 
> Should it be sndvol32.exe or not?


Not too sure what you mean by should it be the file path. The file I put up should be unzipped into C:\Windows\System32 directory. Then reboot and your sound should come back. You do not need to rename the file.


----------



## Couriant

luna60 said:


> Couriant, Count me as another person who joined primarily to say THANK YOU for your info and the file for the SndVol32 problem. I guess I've been lucky though compared to some of the other listers. My sound is fine, I just didn't have the file for some odd reason.
> Thanks again. I certainly appreciate the assistance.


:up: anytime. I would assume the problem stemmed from a rouge virus/malware that deleted the file.

And thank you all for making this thread the number one thread in Google Search!


----------



## kimijo

THANK YOU!!!

Couriant, I also registered just to say thanks for helping me with my 'no sound' problem. My PC has been without sound for 2 months and I tried everthing I could think of with no results. I finally discovered the problem was with the sndvol32.exe and after doing a google search I found your site and was able to fix the problem in less than 5 minutes! I was 2 days away from unplugging my heavy pc, tossing it in the trunk of my car and hauling it 20 miles away to a service center for a diagnostic check which was going to cost me big $$$.
Words can not express how grateful I am to you! Again, thanks for this site. If I ever have problems with my pc this will be the first place I go to for information.

Kim


----------



## kole

Hey folks: I'm actually still having problems. I downloaded Couriant's file, but still have nothing going for me. Whenever I try to access the file I get the following message:

"There are no active mixer devices available. To install mixer devices, go to Control Panel, click Printers and Other Hardware, adn then click Add Hardware. This program will now close."

The sndvol32.exe file does appear in the System32 folder, but when I click on it or try to run it from the Start menu I get the above error message. If I go into the Control Panel and look in the sound section, most of the options are disabled (I can't adjust options). I'm not sure what's going on because this seems to only affect my ability to watch Youtube/Google video as I still get sound when I'm playing music from Windows Media Player or in Quicktime....

Any advice?


----------



## craigmarshall2

Thank you for posting the answer Couriant. I too registered in order to thank you. This was driving me bananas. My family is very appreciative as well. I wish you much good Karma. take care.


----------



## Couriant

kole said:


> Hey folks: I'm actually still having problems. I downloaded Couriant's file, but still have nothing going for me. Whenever I try to access the file I get the following message:
> 
> "There are no active mixer devices available. To install mixer devices, go to Control Panel, click Printers and Other Hardware, adn then click Add Hardware. This program will now close."
> 
> The sndvol32.exe file does appear in the System32 folder, but when I click on it or try to run it from the Start menu I get the above error message. If I go into the Control Panel and look in the sound section, most of the options are disabled (I can't adjust options). I'm not sure what's going on because this seems to only affect my ability to watch Youtube/Google video as I still get sound when I'm playing music from Windows Media Player or in Quicktime....
> 
> Any advice?


I would update/reinstall your sound device drivers to see if that will alleviate the problem


----------



## kole

hi courriant: how can i do that? i have a presario 2500 and XP came pre-installed, so i don't have any of the disks. the file that you sent out isn't working (i get the same error mesage) and the file that's in the dllcache folder also isn't working.

running out of ideas


----------



## Couriant

You should be able to go to the manufacturer of the computer for the drivers.


----------



## jimmieanna

Just wanted to say thanks for the help fixing my sndvol32 sound issue! I have noticed the sound issue getting worse and worse, but I did not have a clue, thanks for the unzip file, fixed my sound issues immediately...wow...magic )


----------



## girljo

Couriant said:


> I'll do one better. I have attached the file here. Make sure you extract it in the C:\Windows\System32 directory.
> 
> You may need WinZip or WinRAR to extract it. Most of the time though Windows can do it.


Thanks, that fixed my problem.


----------



## kole

hi courriant when i unzipp the file it says that the archive isn't valid...
not sure what that means, but didn't seem to work


----------



## Couriant

kole said:


> hi courriant when i unzipp the file it says that the archive isn't valid...
> not sure what that means, but didn't seem to work


I am not too sure why that is. I can download the file fine here.

What OS are you using and zip program if any.


----------



## Jaws550402

Thanks Couriant, love you work and appreciate your ZIP file earlier on.
Has saved me a lot of time searching for the correct exe.
Cheers,


----------



## Couriant

no problem


----------



## tomwalop

THANK YOU Couriant, I also got it working now.


----------



## kole

am using Windows XP and WinZIP...


----------



## Couriant

try using winrar instead.


----------



## patie

Dear Couriant,
You returned sound back in my life through your sndvol32.exe zip file.
Thanks a lot for it.
patie


----------



## Ladychantelle

Couriant said:


> I'll do one better. I have attached the file here. Make sure you extract it in the C:\Windows\System32 directory.
> 
> You may need WinZip or WinRAR to extract it. Most of the time though Windows can do it.


 I was havin so much trouble MAJORR FUSTRATIONS getin ''error messages'' that my sndvol32.exe was missin but now because of ur help Couriant :up: my pc life n' mine are back to normal  I tip my hat 4u... THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, n', THANK YOU, THANK YOU,


----------



## Couriant

You are all welcome


----------



## linglou14

I am having the same problem as Neal. I have moved the file from my desktop when i unzipped it to my windows\system32 file. I have the tool bar but my sound isn't back. I rebooted also. I don't know what to do. I do have my WIN XP cd. Please help. I tested my speakers and they work.


----------



## Ladychantelle

_*Thank You 4ur e-mail of concerns 2my sndvol32.exe missing error,  but as I had posted b4 Thanxxxxx to Couriant zip for SndVol32.exe post, I followed the direction posted & Magicly ALLLL my sndvol32.exe problems are solved  my sound is back 2normal & my volume icon is now sitting proudly on my toolar as it be  & As I said b4 "Couriant I TiP MY HaT Off 2u!!!!!!!!!" :up: & again Couriant....THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, n', THANK YOU, THANK YOU,....Always Chanty [email protected]}>~%~~~  *_









...and again ''THANK YOU''


----------



## Couriant

linglou14 said:


> I am having the same problem as Neal. I have moved the file from my desktop when i unzipped it to my windows\system32 file. I have the tool bar but my sound isn't back. I rebooted also. I don't know what to do. I do have my WIN XP cd. Please help. I tested my speakers and they work.


Check the Device Manager for any conflicts (yellow exclamation) and reinstall your sound drivers if needed.


----------



## theimr

Another message of gratitude for those like Couriant who selflessly devote their time and expertise to help people they will never meet. I also had a corrupted sndvol32.exe file. Did a search here and in a minute or two my problem was solved. Thanks so much Couriant!! I so appreciate it.


----------

